# Motobecane Le Champion Ti sizing - 48 vs 51?



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm 5'5" with a 29.5" inseam

Using the competitive cyclist fit calculator, the suggested measurements are closer to the 51 size frame but from reading the threads on here I get the impression that 48 might fit as well.

Which size should I got with?


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Both frames probably will work for you. The frames do run big.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

I think that fit calculator is based more on traditional frames. The Motobecane Ti is more of a compact frame. Compact frames have shorter seat tubes, generally. With compact frames, fit is more accurately based on the top tube, not the seat tube--you can just lower and raise your seat to get the right fit on the seat tube.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

If you go with the 48 and it turns out to feel a little cramped, you can just put on a longer stem and be all set... But if you go with the 51 and find out it is too big, you'll have a tougher time making it fit...


----------



## dstedman (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm 5'7" with a 30.5" inseam, and the 51cm fits me fine. The top tube on these frames run long, so if I were torn I'd go smaller.


----------



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. After looking through roadbike geos from likes of specialized, trek, giant...etc the actual measurements of size 48 motobecane is more similar to size 50-52 of other brands. So I guess 48 it is.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Zuerst said:


> So I guess 48 it is.


How did the 48 work out for you? I'm 5'6" and unsure between 48 and 51.

Edit: a few months later and I got the 48. Perfect fit for me.


----------



## JonTargaryen (Aug 25, 2013)

Gatorfreak said:


> How did the 48 work out for you? I'm 5'6" and unsure between 48 and 51.
> 
> Edit: a few months later and I got the 48. Perfect fit for me.


If you are still around, may I ask you a couple questions on the fit? I'm 5'4.5" and am thinking about the 48, don't know if that would be too big for me? What is the stem length on your 48?


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure about the stem length but I can say it's a short stem. It's not much longer than my garmin 800. You're barely shorter than me and the 48 fits me well. Only concern I'd have is your reach to the bars if your arms are short. If you have long arms for your size then you should be fine. I have the stem slammed. If reach were a problem I could raise the stem. 

Do you currently have a bike that fits you well? You could compare its geometry with the Le Champ.


----------



## JonTargaryen (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the quick reply. I currently have a Surly Cross Check 46 cm, the effective top tube on the Surly is 528.8, vs. 535 on the Le Champion. The Surly has a short 80mm stem. I'm not sure if I have long or short arms, I'll measure later when the wife is free.

Btw, can I also ask if you think the Le Champion has enough clearance to run 25mm or even 28 mm tires.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

So the Le Champ's top tube length is only 6mm longer than that of your Surly. That's about 1/4 inch. Not much difference, IMO.

A while ago I started another thread about tire clearance. Others have been fine with 25mm tires. I haven't worn out the 23's that came with it so I have no experience yet. I plan on trying 25's next. I'd be very surprised if you can fit 28's but I think 25's will fit. It can depend a lot on the specific tire model and manufacturer.


----------

